
Alzheimer’s Tests Soon May Be Common. Should You Get One? - troydavis
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/20/health/alzheimers-disease-diagnosis.html
======
frogperson
Tests such as this or genetic testing should be allowed to be taken
anonymously. Otherwise you run the risk of paying increased insurance premiums
for the rest of your life.

